# windshield jet sprayer nozzles



## jimm (Jul 10, 2015)

I built a custom hood for my Cruze and I would rather not drill holes into it for the windshield washer sprayer nozzles. Is there a kit or someway I can put them on the windshield wipers or anywhere else to not have to drill my holes?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't know about a kit, but my car has fan shaped sprayers built into the cowl behind the hood. They spray over the wiper blades when the blades are parked. If you can build a hood, I'd bet you can come up with a fabrication to mount the spray nozzles elsewhere.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing pictures of this custom hood you speak of, sounds interesting.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

IF I can get as jy hood I want to make louvers like the corvett and Camaro ss have. place right behind the radiator so that the heat can escape easier, and install a drip tray


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Post pictures of that hood dude


----------

